
Interior of Moon imaged using 40-year-old data - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/01/interior-of-moon-imaged-using-40-year-old-data.ars
======
iuguy
No pictures. It's not really imaged. I'm refusing to believe it's not cheese
or at least selenites
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_First_Men_in_the_Moon>).

